# jeffs rub



## orng95bagdacord (Feb 14, 2011)

i purhcased jeffs rub around amonth ago and still have not reiceved it in the mail...any idears?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 14, 2011)

Send him a PM - he is usually pretty responsive to that


----------



## coacher72 (Feb 14, 2011)

2nd what scarbelly said. Jeff's great about getting it out to you.


----------



## arnie (Feb 14, 2011)

I got mine via email in a matter of minutes and I really like it


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 14, 2011)

orng95bagdacord said:


> i purhcased jeffs rub around amonth ago and still have not reiceved it in the mail...any idears?


Looks like your aol email address is filtering out my email to you.. add my email address to your AOL address book and it should fix the problem. Meanwhile, I am sending the recipes to you via the PM system here at SMF.. so check your PM Box at the top right of this page or click here in about 3 minutes.

Let me  know if you have any further questions/comments.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2011)

Nothing like talking to the boss to get stuff done!


----------



## vic c (May 24, 2011)

G'day All

I got my recipes here in Australia from Jeff within a couple of minutes

have made the sauce and love it but will cut the molasses a little

Regards to all

Vic


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 1, 2011)

Can I buy the recipe for your pork butt rub and receive it online?


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 1, 2011)

rabbithutch said:


> Can I buy the recipe for your pork butt rub and receive it online?


Yes!!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 1, 2011)

rabbithutch said:


> Can I buy the recipe for your pork butt rub and receive it online?




Here's a link to it

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-naked-rib-rub-recipe-smf.html


----------

